# Instapklaar



## Erithacus_Rubecula

Hallo,

Hoe kan men best '*instapklaar*' vertalen naar het Engels?
Ik kwam ergens al '*ready to move in*' tegen, maar misschien is er een meer courante vertaling?


----------



## Brownpaperbag

also "immediate occupancy" wil do I guess.


----------



## Erithacus_Rubecula

How would you then translate 'instapklare woning'?

_House with immediate occupancy?_


----------



## Brownpaperbag

maybe "house available for immediate occupancy"?


----------



## Dominiekske

Misschien kun je dit beter in het Engelse gedeelte van dit forum vragen door in het Engels te beschrijven wat je bedoelt, ik denk dat daar meer kennis zit.


----------



## Erithacus_Rubecula

Dominiekske said:


> Misschien kun je dit beter in het Engelse gedeelte van dit forum vragen door in het Engels te beschrijven wat je bedoelt, ik denk dat daar meer kennis zit.


 
Dank je voor de tip, dat was eigenlijk mijn bedoeling, maar ik zie nergens een Engels-Nederlands sub-forum (behalve dit) of een ander forum waar ik met mijn vraag terecht kan. Of kijk ik erover?


----------



## Dominiekske

English only?
http://forum.wordreference.com/forumdisplay.php?f=6


----------



## Erithacus_Rubecula

Maar daar mag enkel Engels worden gepraat. Ik weet dat de mods zéér streng zijn wat zo'n zaken betreft.

Ik zal het trachten te omschrijven zonder een andere taal te gebruiken ;-)


----------



## Suehil

Brownpaperbag said:


> maybe "house available for immediate occupancy"?


 You can try in English only, but I doubt very much whether anyone will be able to improve on this.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Thanks Suehil 

I also found "turn-key house", how does that sound?


----------



## Suehil

Nooooit van gehoord!  Amerikaans, misschien?

(Een 'turnkey' is een gevangenisbewaarder!)


----------



## Erithacus_Rubecula

Dat is _sleutel op de deur_

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turnkey

Maar dat wordt in feite enkel gebruikt voor nieuwbouwwoningen.


----------

